# malta



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

hello has anybody been to malta with a motorhome.THANKS


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Shuggy68 said:


> hello has anybody been to malta with a motorhome.THANKS


A previous topic on taking a MH to Malta

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-97608-malta.html


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Go to Gozo next door you can practically walk round it :lol: :lol: :lol: .

Fly there, hire a car and get a cheap hotel on room only basis there are loads..

It is too small for a motorhome as you can get anywhere on the island there and back easily in the day..


We have been there loads of times diving, but mostly in Gozo a short ferry crossing from Malta.

I hope that helps.

ray,


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try Corsica, watch out for the bandits, mind you being ex SAS should be no problem.

tony


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

No no no no Shuggy!!!!!
You thank people AFTER they have replied!

Never mind, your treatment is coming on well, but full recovery could take a while.





:wink:


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

Malta is an amazing place but one in which you really have to scratch the surface of to truly appreciate. I lived out there for a few years. The people are amazing and the country is so steeped in history you will be wondering how it ever survived.

Have a look at the Museums, Churches, Underground caves they buried themselves in during the war. Some of the most amazing religious art work is on the island. (Caravaggio)

A book to read and one of the best books I have read is about Malta. Its called The sword and the scimitar and is written by David Ball. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sword-And-S...7954/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1355726884&sr=8-2
It takes place during the rein of the Ottoman empire when the Crusaders were out in Malta protecting the Church there. It follows a young girl and her brother though there lives. The boy is taken by the slave traders during a raid on Malta and the girl is left on the island. It follows their lives on each side of the Muslim and Christian worlds. The book follows and is studded with the actually history of Malta, the ottoman empire and the Crusades using real persons from the day.

My advice on Malta is go. Despite it being somewhat touristy and full of signs for a good English pint, Fish and chips and a full English, it is well worth the visit. Scratch that surface, meet the people and you will find its an interesting place.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Malta*



CheekyDancer said:


> Malta is an amazing place but one in which you really have to scratch the surface of to truly appreciate. I lived out there for a few years. The people are amazing and the country is so steeped in history you will be wondering how it ever survived.
> 
> Have a look at the Museums, Churches, Underground caves they buried themselves in during the war. Some of the most amazing religious art work is on the island. (Caravaggio)
> 
> ...


Everything you say, cheekydancer.But not with a motorhome. The scope for motorhoming is limited. Not worth the exepsne of getting it there.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

We love Malta and hav an apartment thee. Been going for years. Get away from the main areas and to the fishing villages - it's great and very cheap to eat out.

I have seen a few motorhomes on the island which I guess come acoss on the ferry from Sicily - no idea where they stay though.


----------



## CheekyDancer (May 10, 2012)

*Re: Malta*



eddied said:


> CheekyDancer said:
> 
> 
> > Malta is an amazing place but one in which you really have to scratch the surface of to truly appreciate. I lived out there for a few years. The people are amazing and the country is so steeped in history you will be wondering how it ever survived.
> ...


Agreed


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

off there tomorrow (without the van) for Christmas and the New Year. Looking forward to my first visit. Seems like a nice place. We will try and dig deeper as you suggest.

Alan


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Seems the counselling I was giving Shuggy was'nt working as well as I thought it was. 8O


----------

